# (APORTE) Amplificador 30-50 watts a Transistores



## ser (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola a todos los muchachos del foro, aquí les traigo un diagrama de un amplificador que encontré, lo arme en el proto y me funciono así que le hice su diseño de se placa y aquí la postéo. También de un preamplificador con su control de tonos (agudo-bajo), esta también funciona, su mezclador de micrófono deja mucho que desear, lo dejo a consideración suya...

Aclaraciones.- los circuitos que postéo funcionan y dejo algunas imágenes, tanto el pre y el amplificador funcionan con una fuente simple "NO SIMÉTRICA" me equivoque en el circuito y le puse V(+),V(-), así que perdón por eso...
En la etapa de amplificación los transistores de salida (TIP41) tienen entre su colector y emisor un diodo, yo lo omití ya que use un protector de parlante que también postéo AQUÍ....

Este amplificador lo probé hasta con 50VCD. Para mayor potencia entonces solo a que realizar algunas modificaciones que las mencionó aquí:
En los Transistores:
Los transistores C945 que se encuentran al inicio que son dos, se los deja como esta.
Se cambia solo los Drivers y los de Potencia
Cambiar los TIP41 por D1047
Cambiar los A733 por TIP32
Cambiar los C945 por TIP31
En si de los 7 Transistores solo se modifica 5....
Para los filtros también cámbielos de acuerdo al voltaje necesario...
También dejo fotos de esta versión de mayor potencia. Yo lo probé hasta 80VCD...

La placa del preamplificador los hice de acuerdo a mis necesidades, pero pueden modificarlo a voluntad.
Y el orden es (micrófono, auxiliar 1, auxiliar 2, bajo, agudo).
Los diseños de las placas las hice para una version estéreo, pero los diagramas son para mono.

Y si esto no corresponde aqui, favor de redirigirme a un moderador...

Espero les sirva... cualquier duda pregunten..... aquí dejo algunas imágenes de los circuitos posteados...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 16, 2013)

muchísimas gracias, por el aporte es como una amplificador de la marca *LUCERO*... se parece a un amplificador de guitarra de 40Watts que tengo. El C945 y A377 se encuentran en todos lados,de la tensión de alimentacion no te preocupes me di cuenta enseguida que no era simetrica.

nuevamente gracias por el aporte *ser*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2013)

! Gracias por el aporte. ¡


En el Foro existe un post sobre una versión algo mejorada de este amplificador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 16, 2013)

*pequeña correccion que en el PDF* no esta *

te olvidaste de agregar un punto para unir la base del primer transistor NPN C945 donde se junta con las 2 resistencia de 100K y el capacito de 100 para obtener un tensión de 15V en base. Si este es alimentado a 30Volts como lo sugerí YO un saludo

​
*edito, la salida esta mal volví a repasar el diagrama * 

<Listo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 31, 2013)

hola, como podrán ver estoy armando este amplificador ya que todos los componentes, los tengo reciclado de TV que tengo amontonado en un fondo (galpón) La foto es vieja porque estoy mas avanzado que eso, ya estoy en la etapa de *punto justo*. A *30Watts*que es la versión original no llega ni en broma a lo sumo son *15Watts*, pero la verdad no es poca cosa todo lo contrario 

el tranformador que estoy usando es una de 25Vac 500mA

foto de cuando empece a soldar los transistores _*C945 A733*_:

​


----------



## chacarock (Mar 6, 2013)

> el tranformador que estoy usando es una de 25Vac 500mA



quiza ese sea el problema por el que no te entraga los 30w y te da casi la mitad. o estoy interpretando mal

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> quiza ese sea el problema por el que no te entraga los 30w y *te da casi la mitad.* o estoy interpretando mal
> 
> saludos



Yo diría solo *1/4* y que en realidad es bastante menos debido al rendimiento del amplificador 

Si tu amplificador debe entregar 30W necesitas un transformador de unos *45W* y tu tienes 12,5W


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 6, 2013)

Oye y sin un disipador de temperatura ni en sueños te va entregar esa potencia por que se te van a calentar rapidito!

Aunque si tu dices que ya estas más avanzado supongo que le tienes un disipador a los TIP41 verdad?
Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo diría solo *1/4* y que en realidad es bastante menos debido al rendimiento del amplificador
> 
> Si tu amplificador debe entregar 30W necesitas un transformador de unos *45W* y tu tienes 12,5W



Eh.. pues lo armé y le metí 16V 4A/32V 3A/45V 4A/37V 4A/80V 4A y sonaba algo bajo para esos valores. Los componentes son los que pide y no sé... Suena menos que el Z-30 . Aunque suena lindo, el sonido no distorsiona como los amplificadores sin par diferencial 

Le metí 3 transformadores distintos de más de 80W y nada...


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 21, 2013)

domonation dijo:


> Eh.. pues lo armé y le metí 16V 4A/32V 3A/45V 4A/37V 4A/80V 4A y sonaba algo bajo para esos valores. Los componentes son los que pide y no sé... Suena menos que el Z-30 . Aunque suena lindo, el sonido no distorsiona como los amplificadores sin par diferencial
> 
> Le metí 3 transformadores distintos de más de 80W y nada...



Hola domonation, estoy pensando armar éste amplificador también, para aprovechar algunos trasformadores reciclados cuyo bobinado secundario es simple. Aunque éste amplificador no se diferencia mucho del que se publicó en éste hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/


Mi pregunta sería, ¿de que impedancia son los parlantes que utilizaste y en cuanto estimarias la potencia?

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 10, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola domonation, estoy pensando armar éste amplificador también, para aprovechar algunos trasformadores reciclados cuyo bobinado secundario es simple. Aunque éste amplificador no se diferencia mucho del que se publicó en éste hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta sería, ¿de que impedancia son los parlantes que utilizaste y en cuanto estimarias la potencia?
> ...




Hola. Le meti 2, 4, 6, 8, 12 y 16 ohm y la potencia que le estimo es de menos de 15w a 8 ohm. A lo mejor 8w... Suena aceptable pero muy poco, le pusieron el cero de mas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> quiza ese sea el problema por el que no te entraga los 30w y te da casi la mitad. o estoy interpretando mal
> 
> saludos



ese seria el problema si llegara a 30Watts, pero como llega a 15Watts use ese transformador 

--------------------------



Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Oye y sin un disipador de temperatura ni en sueños te va entregar esa potencia por que se te van a calentar rapidito!
> 
> Aunque si tu dices que ya estas más avanzado supongo que le tienes un disipador a los TIP41 verdad?
> Saludos



definitivamente use una chapita de aluminio porque algo levanta de temperatura. igual no puedo levantarlo al mango porque el parlante es de 10Watts


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2015)

Este mismo amplificador se está tratando aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sencillo-100w-fuente-simple-21885/


----------

